# Aiport Error "There was an error joining the Airport network"



## yannam (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi All,

I am using a Ibook G4 with Mac OS 10.4.3 Tiger with upto date upgrades.

I have been facing this problem for a month now and I have tried every possible option. It was working very fine untill then for past 5 months.

Problem: "There was an error joining the airport network"

The problem comes only when I make my network secure. If I make it open, it works fine.. I dont want to keep my network open and unsecure, so the problem keeps bothering me.

Things I have tried.
1. I have tried removing all the old passwords in the keychain and deleting all the previous networks it remembered. no difference, same error..
2. I have tried several other things suggested in different forums and articles, nothing really gave any results..
3. I finally got my OS reloaded with erase and Install option.. still the same error message comes.. I have my Interferece robustness on and other PC computer connected to the same network works fine.. I have even tried changing the router from Netgear to Linksys, nothing really worked..

Please give me some input on the issue and possible cause of the problem. If anyone else have the same issue, kindly share the same..

Thanks a lot in Advance..


----------



## civiltongue (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm having the same problem.  If you find any resolution please let me know; I'll do the same for you.

--Dave/


----------



## yannam (Apr 17, 2006)

I tried contacting them and I dont have the phone support active still. Its expired so they are not supporting the issue, if the issue is related to hardware, they said they will take care of it.. 
It will be a good idea to contact them if you have apple support active or if you are planning to it.. let me know what u think..


----------



## Noformation (Apr 17, 2006)

apple is such a rip-off sometimes.


----------



## dormarth (Apr 18, 2006)

I have got this problem with my wireless LinkSys router, I managed to work my way around it by logging onto the router and finding out what the passphrase had been changed into, then copying the hex value and using that as the passphrase (after changing in the input box from Passphrase to Hex value).


----------



## Noformation (Apr 18, 2006)

Alright I fixed the problem. It seems as though I d to setup the wireless router through my PC and not my mac. Now everything works fine. So If yall don't have pc's, then either your screwed or you have to find another way to fix it.


----------



## hangloose (Apr 22, 2006)

Have the same problem, weird though my roommates don't have a problem joining. I used to be able to join, but I reinstalled my OS and it stopped working. 

Maybe I'll try to set up the router through my roommates PC.


----------



## lithe951 (Aug 13, 2006)

Anyone ever find the real resolution?  I've got a brand new MacBook Pro running 10.4.7 and all software updates have been applied.  I'm using a Linksys WRT54GS (also new) and up to date firmware there.  This is a home network I've been using for several years now with *zero* problems in the Windows World.  We have several Windows machines here and all of them connect instantly, invisibly and reliably with full signal strength.  Yes it's a WEP network that does not advertise - I can't go to WPA because the PCs I have don't support it.

On the Mac, I have to retry the Airport connection several times before it will finally connect to the network, and only on a fresh boot.  If the machine goes to sleep, forget it.  I'll have to reboot and they try 6 or 7 times before it will finally connect to the wireless network...at full strength I might add!

Any clues?  This is the only problem on an otherwise fantastic machine!

Mark


----------



## scottsady (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm looking for help on this too. I have two macs running on a linksys wrt54G wireless router. WHen I upgraded my macbook to tiger last week, everything went to hell. WHen I have it and my wife's ibook running I cannot get online through my wireless connection THOUGH I still get a DNS number and can still ping sites successfully. WHen I turn my macbook off and restart the modem/router my wife's computer can run all day without problems. My computer also worked fine for over a year until the recent upgrade to Tiger. I have done a lot of network trouble shooting and I am betting this is a defect in the Tiger OS that I hope apple will fix soonest. Anyone else have a permanent solution, let me know!!!


----------



## ZeClab (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmmmmm I have a problem at work as we have configured to use 4 keys and authenticate on the 3rd key but Mac won't let you chose what key to authenticate by so it won't let onto the network. Also at home when I bring up the dashboard it disconnects me from the internet (even though its going through a router?!?!?!) and I have to restart the router (Belkin). I think it's one of my widgets I have haha so I've taken them all off and am gonna eventually put them on 1 by 1 see which one is causing the problem. Any ho hope this helps, probably not like


----------



## scottsady (Aug 19, 2006)

I've wondered if the widgets don't have something to do with it. I can connect to my network for like 2 minutes and then I always get booted off. I know some of those widgets dynamically check the internet periodically to update themselves. Let me know if you get it to work. I've got no problem killing my widgets.
S


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 19, 2006)

LinkSys router with WEP? Try using a $ key in front of your router's WEP password. This may help. This OS X Hint also may come in handy.


----------



## ZeClab (Aug 20, 2006)

Well I killed all my widgets and when I now open the dashboard and close it then try the internet it works! Gotta find out which widget it is now


----------



## lithe951 (Aug 27, 2006)

Actually I just finished changing my network over to WPA and the problem vanished.  It now connects without any problem, automatically and transparently, just like it should.  No $ signs, no other tricks at all.  Looks like there's an issue with WEP and Tiger.  Besides, I'm happier now because my network is much more secure.

Mark


----------



## goodguy (Mar 31, 2008)

it has nothing to do with Tiger or widgets because i'm experiencing the excact same problem with 10.3.9 Panther on a Powerbook G3.

Does anybody have a solution at hand?


----------

